# besoin d'aide ! comment améliorer la réception d'un réseau wifi ?



## jeffijef (13 Novembre 2005)

Mon vénérable ibook (carte 802.11b) est placé trop loin d'une borne wifi à laquelle je ne peux pas toucher (cité U). a mon étage d'autres recoivent a peu pres correctement internet, mais pas moi !
la borne tourne deja au max donc il faudrait qeu j'ameliore la réception :

- carte wifi usb ?
j'en ai reperé qui marchent sur mac, mais comme l'ordi ne reconnait que l'usb 1, j'ai lu que le signal serait bloqué à 12mbits ... est ce que ca vaut la peine par rapport à la carte airport ?

- antenne ?
a mon avis c'est pas possible d'en brancher mais je pose quand meme la question !

- autre chose ?

je vois pas ce que je pourrai faire, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider !
merci d'avance


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Novembre 2005)

jeffijef a dit:
			
		

> Mon vénérable ibook (carte 802.11b) est placé trop loin d'une borne wifi à laquelle je ne peux pas toucher (cité U). a mon étage d'autres recoivent a peu pres correctement internet, mais pas moi !
> la borne tourne deja au max donc il faudrait qeu j'ameliore la réception :
> 
> - carte wifi usb ?
> ...




La meilleure solution serait une borne relais. Il faut de toute façon l'accord de ton administrateur réseau. Soit la Cité U accepte de mettre ce relais, soit tu rajoutes une borne express sur le réseau.

Ce n'est pas sur qu'une carte Wifi USB serait plus puissante. Par contre j'en ai branché une sur un viel ibook (G3 400) et ça marche même en USB1 (mais bien entendu en 11b)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que le mieux serait une borne relais mais faut voir si la configuration dans ce cas de figure est possible car, si je comprends bien, il s'agit de se connecter à un réseau WiFi externe. Si on reste dans le matos Apple, la borne Airport Express se configure en relais via le WDS (Wireless Distribution System) or si la borne principale n'accepte pas le WDS, pas de relais 
Si tu n'arrives pas à te connecter, est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une réception faible de la borne principale ou de la borne principale qui ne reçoit pas tes données ? Le signal d'émission est tributaire de l'antenne. Tandis qu'au niveau de la réception, l'antenne est également importante mais aussi la sensibilité du récepteur, la capacité de gérer les erreurs de transmission, etc. En d'autres termes, changer de carte WiFi n'apportera peut-être pas d'amélioration.
Avant d'investir, réalise plusieurs tests avec du matériel de prêt


----------



## jeffijef (14 Novembre 2005)

les bornes sont placées au 1er et 3eme étage au miieu du couloir, l'ibook est au 4eme presque au bout du batiment... investir dans une borne relais c'est un peu cher et je sais pas si on a droit de faire ca dans une cité U ( c'est en allemagne ). je sais pas quoi faire, je cherche juste à ameliorer un peu la réception sans trop se ruiner et je sais pas comment y arriver !
je vai continuer mes recherches ...


----------



## canibal (15 Novembre 2005)

si tu connais une personne au troisième qui est juste en dessous de toi et qui accepte de metttre une carte pci wifi dans sa machine et de servir de relay alors ton point d'accès.
En fin de compte il te faut :
Un carte PCI ou USB wifi
Un mec sympa
Une configuration relay sur la machine du mec sympa


----------

